# Filippino Scorpion Identification



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 21, 2009)

So I just made an order of scorpions from the Philippines. I love my smaller species and received some more Lychas infuscatus and Liocheles australiensis. Problem is instead of 10 Lychas infuscatus I got 6 Lychas and 4 of another species. I have no clue what though. They are about 1-1.5cm long and have much bulkier claws. They are not the Liocheles sp. since they have a rounder shape instead of the flattened bodies of the Liocheles. Here are some photos. I believe I received 3 females (1 is shown in the first 2 pics), and 1 male (the last 2 pics).

Please help.


----------



## K3jser (Jul 21, 2009)

Chaerilus sp.

maybe Chaerilus celebensis


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 21, 2009)

K3jser said:


> Chaerilus sp.
> 
> maybe Chaerilus celebensis


How large do they get and what is their care? Are they communal?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 21, 2009)

You spelled "Filipino" wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## K3jser (Jul 21, 2009)

AbraxasComplex said:


> How large do they get and what is their care? Are they communal?


i whould keep them as you whould keep Liocheles sp. dont know if they are communal.. you chould try.. nice scorps btw


----------



## H. laoticus (Jul 21, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> You spelled "Filipino" wrong.


uh, dunno where that came from, but just to clear things if anything 
need be cleared, Philippines is the place, Filipino is the people


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 21, 2009)

I looked around online. Found a few pictures of groups, some in captivity, others in the wild. I'm glad I got them, it's nice to get a group of surprise species that I actually won't mind keeping. I just don't know if they are all full grown yet. All 3 females look gravid though. 

I've gotten "gift", "addition", and mistake species, always species I have no interest in. Nice to have a new change.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 21, 2009)

H. Laoticus said:


> uh, dunno where that came from, but just to clear things if anything
> need be cleared, Philippines is the place, Filipino is the people


LOL He spelled it wrong in the title.


----------



## signinsimple (Jul 21, 2009)

Those scorps are cool looking.  Especially the male's claws.  But at about half an inch I hope they grow.  That's tiny.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 21, 2009)

signinsimple said:


> Those scorps are cool looking.  Especially the male's claws.  But at about half an inch I hope they grow.  That's tiny.


I did a bit of looking around. One site said they get 1.5-2'', but every where else, including Filipino keepers mentioned they don't get larger than a dime. I'll go with the hands on experience information.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 22, 2009)

one good way to make sure of the ID is that if i'm not mistaken most chalerius scorpions do not flouresce under UV light. so if it doesnt glow, then you know that's what it is.




John


----------



## Alakdan (Jul 22, 2009)

Definitely C. celebensis.  They rarely reach 2 inches.

Here are some habitat pictures where we usually get our specimens.  This is from our farm in Central Luzon.

Banana trees






Falen trunks are their favorite hides.  They are opportunistic burrowers living along side P. baeri (tarantula) and some Scolopendra sp.


----------



## K3jser (Jul 22, 2009)

pandinus said:


> one good way to make sure of the ID is that if i'm not mistaken most chalerius scorpions do not flouresce under UV light. so if it doesnt glow, then you know that's what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got any link about that??


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 22, 2009)

Alakdan said:


> Definitely C. celebensis.  They rarely reach 2 inches.


I'm getting mixed information. Some say they only get about 0.5'' while others are saying 2''. I have seen pictures of females holding babies at 0.5''. Is it possible there are more than 1 species being placed under that name, or just different local size differences?


----------



## Alakdan (Jul 22, 2009)

AbraxasComplex said:


> I'm getting mixed information. Some say they only get about 0.5'' while others are saying 2''. I have seen pictures of females holding babies at 0.5''. Is it possible there are more than 1 species being placed under that name, or just different local size differences?


When we refer size, this is from the tip of the mouth to tip of the tail.  So the female at .5" with babies must be a 1" specimen.  In the wild there are occasional large ones.  I think this must be influenced by abundance of food etc.  I don't think they are different species.  


But finding new species excite me!


----------

